# Lymphoma



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

We found out yesterday that our sweet 10 year old Golden Retriever "Sierra" has 2 malignant tumors. The vet says it is lymphoma. One was removed from her lip that was deep and the other one is still there in her neck about the size of a golf ball. He says that we can take the biophsy to a specialist to find out how much it has spread in her and what our options are. She is acting fine, smiling and happy. I'm scared! Have any of you had experience with this disease?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i'm sorry i am of no help, just wanted to say we are sending some good thoughts your way, your goldens are beautiful!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry no help, but wanted to say that I'm sending my thoughts and prayers for your sweet Sierra








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for Sierra's diagnosis. Sending good healing thoughts your way. I lost my previous dog to this disease. My dog was very sick when she was diagnosed and unfortunetly I had to make the decision to have her put to sleep. I know there is tons of research being done so there may be some new medicines out there.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

For the Love of Goldens said:


> We found out yesterday that our sweet 10 year old Golden Retriever "Sierra" has 2 malignant tumors. The vet says it is lymphoma. One was removed from her lip that was deep and the other one is still there in her neck about the size of a golf ball. He says that we can take the biophsy to a specialist to find out how much it has spread in her and what our options are. She is acting fine, smiling and happy. I'm scared! Have any of you had experience with this disease? [/quote
> 
> I am so sorry. Sierra is beautiful. Denise


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

please google dog lymphoma. you will find so much help. if it helps John was dx in 2002 and he is going strong 
denise


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Aww she is a beauty. We lost our golden Jake to this last January, but he was very sick when we found out and it had spread very quickly. We also had to make the painful decision to put him to rest. I wish you and your golden girl the best.

Penny 

Mom to 2 kiddies and 2 doggies Jessie and Lilly


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wanted to add that our prayers and healing thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news. My first golden Kody was dx'd with Lymphoma. I remember all to well how scary and upsetting it was to get this news. There are a lot of treatment options for canine Lymphoma. You can do a lot of research on the web. Here is a link to a site with some really great resources:
http://www.smilingblueskies.com/resources_print.html
Hugs to you and your sweet girl. Please keep us posted.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and healing wishes. The more research I do, the more it scares me! I would like to look into products to help boost her immune system. I do give her two fish oil tablets with Omega 3 daily, but maybe I should research if this is enough. I know I have to wait for the appointment with the specialist to figure out what to do next, but waiting is so hard.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's another link...
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/
Diet is very important. If I remember correctly...no carbs. I also remember a lot of people using the flax seed and cottage cheese with good results.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_What beautiful golden oldie, I wish you good luck in her treatment._


----------



## ChristineT (Jan 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Sierra. She is so beautiful. 
My prayers go out to you, and your family.

Christine


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had this diagnosis with Sierra. She is a beautiful girl and a terrible desease for any animal to get. I found this one website that might help you. Good luck with the treatment and decision you make. We are here for you night and day if you need to talk, we have members all over the world so there is usually someone online. 
http://cancer.landofpuregold.com/


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. i hvae never had a dog diagnosed with this form of cancer, but did lose my irish Setter to bone cancer at age 12 1/2. I read a number of times that cancer feeds on carbs and you should cut back as much as possible on carbs. A few on an all breed forum i frequent have dogs with this cancer and other forms and they have cut back on carbs. You may want to talk to your vet about it. Also, EsterC is great for immune system, but again i would talk to my vet about it. 

prayers and good wishes for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Sierra is beautiful. I wish you the best of luck in treating her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sierra is a beautiful girl good luck and give her a big hug from me.

Maggie


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Try www.onlynaturalpet.com for supplements.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry that this is happening to you and Sierra. It is indeed a scary thing to go through. My first golden was diagnosed with lymphoma, but he was already very ill. Because Sierra is still feeling good, there are many options available to you. A good oncologist/specialist is a great start. There are many online support groups. Here is a link to some of them. 

http://www.helpyourdogfightcancer.com/supportgroups.html

I, personally, belonged to the Pet Cancer Support on Delphi Forums. They were of tremendous help to me. 

Hugs to you and yours from Bailey and I.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry you and Sierra have this to deal with this diagnosis. It is a very good sign she is acting well. My Daisy was diagnosed with this last March 07. She was very advanced in the disease with it affecting her breathing and heart and other organs. There was not much we could do for her at the point, but made her comfortable on the prednisone and we had to put her to rest on April 23, 2007. Hopefully you will have good luck treating Sierra since she is not really showing any signs, except a couple of lumps or feeling sick yet. Our prayers are with you, please keep us posted. Sending well wishes for Sierra.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of Sierra's diagnosis - i haven't any personal experience, but just wanted to say that i am thinking of you both and sending you my best wishes,


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear your bad news, I feel for you. I also have a ten year old golden and would be as worried as scared as you are. I have worked in a rural Animal Hospital for over eight years and what I have seen of Lymphoma is usually not good, but you have to keep in mind it doesnt mean a death sentence. Animal medicine is making advances in a rapid rate just as human medicine, and they are alot of options available !!!Any type of cancer has stages and it all depends on how far it has advanced. So Keep your chin up and love her as you always have until your appt. Best wishes


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very sorry to hear it. Both your goldens are beauties.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

For more support and information, here are links to two other great online groups....

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/EndlessLove/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineCancerComfort/


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i have not gone through this, so i have no advice.. but sierra is gorgeous and i'm so sorry you both are going through this


----------



## Cooperluv (Jan 18, 2007)

I lost a cat to gastro-intestinal Lymphoma in November. Very difficult disease. Chemotherapy helps add some time with little to no side effects in cats and dogs. I'm so happy to hear that she's not showing any signs as of yet. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks again for all of the wishes and the links. I have been checking those links out and did make an online friend that said I could free free to ask her all the questions I wanted. She did say that I should wait until I talk to the specialist before we make any decisions on what route we will take. Sierra had a good day today, prancing around, smiling and even playing a bit with our other Golden Simon. Then something happened while they were playing that made her stiches in her mouth bleed just a tiny bit and I lost it  It was cold outside anyways, so we came inside, I wiped her mouth and she is fine now laying at my feet. :heartbeat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh she is a beautiful girl and love that picture of her. So when is your appt again with the specialist? We will keep her in our prayers. I did read alot on it when I was looking around for you and it sounds like you have caught it early so hopefully the prognosis is great. Good luck


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Gosh she is a beautiful girl and love that picture of her. So when is your appt again with the specialist? We will keep her in our prayers. I did read alot on it when I was looking around for you and it sounds like you have caught it early so hopefully the prognosis is great. Good luck


Thanks. I have to wait and call tomorrow to find out when I can get her in. I hope they get me in quick! I know with people specialists, you can wait a whole month, and that will NOT work! I friend of mine referred me to one of her friends that went through it and has given me so much advise, my head is just swimming! I definately know I need to get Sierra on a new, improved diet for her immune system, so at least I can start working on this tomorrow too. She also advised distilled water.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sending Aussie best wishes and prayers for your beautiful Sierra.Thinking of you both


----------



## Longview Lieu (Dec 28, 2007)

We went through the same thing this summer with our almost 12 y/o golden. He became lethargic and started having a hard time breathing. We took him to our vet where they x rayed him and drew fluid out of his chest. The fluid was sent to a lab and came back positive for lymphoma. It was very hard on us. We took him to a specialist where he was treated with chemotherapy. It made an immediate improvement in his demeanor. The vet told us from the beginning that he was not a good candidate because of his age and how far the cancer had advanced. We did the treatments for about 6 weeks, but it got to the point where they were making him sick too. We had to put him down at the end of August. I am sorry that you are having to deal with it, and hope for the best. I understand that some dogs respond really well to the treatment, I'll be following your posts.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I called the specialist at 8:30 and was told that the scheduler would call me back to make an appointment. I did have to take Sierra back to the vet today because the stiches in her lower mouth came loose. She had to stay for a few hours while he had to put her lightly under and restich her lower lip. I did get the biopsy report from the vet which I'll need to take to the specialist. Now I found out that the biopsy actually says metastatic malignant melanoma with interspersed neckrosis and small lymphoid aggregates, suspected lymphoid involvement. All I know is that is not lymphoma (which I somehow got from my husband). I guess her original tumor on her lower lip (which we found out was malignant melanoma) went to one of her lymph nodes. The biopsy also says that complete removal is unlikely. So in researching this as best I could, this sounds even more scarier than the lymphoma! But again, this is still all new to me and over my head. Well I tried calling the specialist again, but they still said the scheduler has to call me and would sometime before 6pm! Talk about frustrating just waiting for the call!! I did try calling another oncologist that may be a little out of our way, but they didn't have appts until next week. So finally at 4:00 I figured I'd call one more time. They finally told me that their computers were down all day and they couldn't set up an appointment. She did tell me that when it's up tomorrow, she will give me a call in the morning.
Anyways, our Sierra is still in good spirits and acting normal. This is good for now.:crossfing


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

For the Love of Goldens said:


> I called the specialist at 8:30 and was told that the scheduler would call me back to make an appointment. I did have to take Sierra back to the vet today because the stiches in her lower mouth came loose. She had to stay for a few hours while he had to put her lightly under and restich her lower lip. I did get the biopsy report from the vet which I'll need to take to the specialist. Now I found out that the biopsy actually says metastatic malignant melanoma with interspersed neckrosis and small lymphoid aggregates, suspected lymphoid involvement. All I know is that is not lymphoma (which I somehow got from my husband). I guess her original tumor on her lower lip (which we found out was malignant melanoma) went to one of her lymph nodes. The biopsy also says that complete removal is unlikely. So in researching this as best I could, this sounds even more scarier than the lymphoma! But again, this is still all new to me and over my head. Well I tried calling the specialist again, but they still said the scheduler has to call me and would sometime before 6pm! Talk about frustrating just waiting for the call!! I did try calling another oncologist that may be a little out of our way, but they didn't have appts until next week. So finally at 4:00 I figured I'd call one more time. They finally told me that their computers were down all day and they couldn't set up an appointment. She did tell me that when it's up tomorrow, she will give me a call in the morning.
> Anyways, our Sierra is still in good spirits and acting normal. This is good for now.:crossfing


 i am SO SORRY that you and your beautiful Sierra are going thru this. i am praying with all my heart for the both of you. glad to hear that she is in good spirits. please give her a big hug from Roxy and I. Denise


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. Sierra is a beautiful golden and I do wish you the best of luck. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I am also so sorry!! Our prayers are with you.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

lighting a candle for you and Sierra, Denise


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am lighting a candle also for Sierra. Since you are new here is the website so you can light one also. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am glad Sierra is in good spirits. It sounds like you are doing everything and more for her. Please keep us updated with any news. Our fingers and paws are crossed here in NJ for your sweet girl. Remember to give her plenty of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My Flirt died of Lymphoma when she was just 4 1/2 yrs old. By the time she was diagnosed it had already invaded her kidneys, spleen and liver. I had chemo done on her and everything else you could think of and she was gone in 3 months anyway. There are several different types of Lymphoma ------ T Cell and B Cell. T Cell is the worst and that is what Flirty had. The survival of B Cell lymphoma is really pretty good. Some dogs have survived with excellent quality of life for 3, 4 or 5 years. Your best bet is to google canine lymphoma.

Dr. Jamie Modiano conducted cancer studies at the univ. of Colorado on Lymphoma in Goldens. My Flirt was in his study there. He is now the chair at Univ. of Minnosota doing research on canine cancer. You can have your dog participate in his study. Here is the link.

http://www.modianolab.org/research/research_cancerGenetics.shtml

I believe the contact info for canine lymphoma is down towards the bottom of the page. Dr. Jamie is a wonderful person. He helped me so much when Flirty was suffering with Lymphoma. He is such a caring person and maybe you can find out something that will help your baby.

Prayers for you both
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm so sorry about your news on sierra. shes a beauty! many thoughts & prayers are coming out to you. hugs...
Debbie & mason


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I am lighting a candle also for Sierra. Since you are new here is the website so you can light one also. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


Thank you for the candles, that was sweet. I'm not too sure I did it right, but I lit one. I wasn't sure on the "group"?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My thoughts are with you don't give up which i am sure you will not.
My Meg had her spleen removed at the age of 10 years old and they said she would be lucky to have a year she went on for nearly another 3 years of happy life.

Maggie


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

maggie1951 said:


> My thoughts are with you don't give up which i am sure you will not.
> My Meg had her spleen removed at the age of 10 years old and they said she would be lucky to have a year she went on for nearly another 3 years of happy life.
> 
> Maggie


Thanks, I am trying to stay positive. Well the oncologist's office computers were still down today! They said that I am on top of their list and they are thinking that we might be able to get in this week. I sure hope so.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just want to grab that girl thru the computer and give her a big hug and kiss. She is so beautiful.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Well we finally have an appointment for tomorrow at 8:30 with the oncologist. I am glad, yet I am nervous. I know I have to think positive and be brave. I feel so many lumps on her body, but I've read stories when once they get meds, the lumps shrink. I am praying for a miracle. Her time is not up yet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just keep thinking positive. I will keep you and her in my prayers tomorrow that you get positive news. Give that girl a big hug.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Malignant Melanoma and not Lymphoma*

Well our/Sierra's much awaited Oncologist appointment happened today. Sierra, Simon and myself went to the appointment in Santa Cruz. Dr. Stone was very nice and evaluated Sierra. She does have malignant melanoma. He thinks she is in stage II. He did do a chest xray to see if the cancer has spread there. Luckily, there is no evidence of this! Sierra was such a good girl which even the doctor commented, and she came back in the room happy and smiling . The melanoma on her lip did seem to spread to her lymph nodes in her throat. After the blood work was done, and Sierra's number's came out great, the plan is to do chemo and radiation. We have her first chemo appt tomorrow at 8:30am. The doctor said that it is not painful and should take about 60 minutes. He thinks the chances of side effects are small (saying that about 1 in 20 get them, so please pray she isn't the 1). The next step next week is radiation. This will target where the cancer is.
I have been giving her the fish oil, and trying to add more protein and even got a new Innova Evo canine cancer high protein, low carb dog food. I can't add too much new at once so that I don't get her digestive tract all messed up. I got her pet tabs too. I did get the Transfer Factor today in the mail, but I'm not sure if I'll use it right away. The oncologist didn't seem for or against it.

SO, I am going to be positive since my little girl is happy and in good spirits and do what we can to help her.

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. I've been saying my share too.

P.S. Just to educate you and not scare you on malignant melanoma, I will include a link so that you would know what to look for. The melanoma usually is on the lips(mouth), toes or eyes. http://clubs.akc.org/fcra/healthmanual/melanoma.html 
What had the Dr. baffled was in last August when we first discovered the growth and had it removed, the test came out benign. I need to ask him again more about this.
Toni


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sierra is magnificent! I am glad your visit with the vet turned out more positively than you thought. Any diagnosis of cancer is scary, but it sounds like you have a great plan in place for her care.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about Sierra. I hope everything goes good for her tomorrow. My Atlantis (she will turn 9 next week) just had her 2nd tumor removed from her front leg this morning. I won't know the results till next week. Her first one was malignant and I'm afraid this one is as well. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your pup. Healing vibes being sent your way!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

threegoldengirls said:


> I'm so sorry to read about Sierra. I hope everything goes good for her tomorrow. My Atlantis (she will turn 9 next week) just had her 2nd tumor removed from her front leg this morning. I won't know the results till next week. Her first one was malignant and I'm afraid this one is as well. Thank you for the link.


I don't know if there is anything we can ever do to prevent cancer, but maybe trying to boost Atlantis immune system in your case since she had another tumor. I wished I had "tried" that last August.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very glad you had a great vet visit with Sierra. It sounds like you have caught this early enough to have positive course of action. Healing thoughts headed Sierras way from the coast of Maine. Oh and, thanks for the update.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like Sierra's chances are good in beating this terrible desease. We will be thinking and praying for tomorrow. She sounds like she did really great at the vet today. It is good that you are staying positive, it does help. Give her a big hug and kiss.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks. I know the battle is not beat, as this disease is an aggressive one, so I'm trying to do and learn all I can. Another product that was mentioned to me was IP-6 with inositol. I tried to find it at the pet store today, but I'm thinking I need to go to a health store. The oncologist mentioned it as well, so it's worth a shot. Here is a link to what it is and what it does. Maybe it can help some of yours as well (threegoldengirls). 
http://www.totaldiscountvitamins.com/Merchant/ip6frame.htm


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so glad the Sierra's appt. went so well. Sounds like you are on the right road.

The things that you mention are bringing back our battle with Flirt's Lymphoma. It was trandfer Factor that we were trying to get from the Wistar Inst. and couldn't get it. It was very new at the time (1999-2000). I had forgotten all about IP-6! I gave that to Flirt also. Got it at the local health food store.

Will keep you and Sierra in prayer this morning for her chemo. Flirty never got sick from her chemo and my doc told me the same thing yours told you - dogs do not usually have a reaction to chemo.

Let us know how everything went today

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing averything you can for your girl. I didn't even know that goldens could get malignant melanoma. Thanks for all the info so that we know what to look for. I hope that Sierra sails through her chemo and radiation. I've heard that dogs do much better with it than humans. Please keep us posted with her progress. Sending ((((hugs)))) to both you and Sierra......


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so sorry that your sweet girl is going thru this. Sounds like she is an angel and will fight it with dignity and a quiet calm. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. She is beautiful. (((HUGS)))


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

It sounds like you are being very proactive. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Malignant Melanoma and not Lymphoma*

Well on our way to Sierra's appointment today, there was a beautiful rainbow. I could see a portion of it and it was so beautiful and I told Sierra what a good sign that was. Then as we got further on our way, we could see the WHOLE rainbow from end to end. What a beautiful site! I had to think positive and think that was a good sign for us. Sierra came out of her chemo, and being the good golden girl she is, she was happy and still smiling. I was so proud of her. We do not have another chemo appointment for at least three weeks per her doctor. She does start her radiation treatment next Wednesday. This will target the areas that have the melanoma tumors. She will go for 10 visits. So far, no side effects. I hope she will not have any. I know we still have a big battle ahead, but I do feel some sense of calm now that something is being done for my girl. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers and get well wishes. We do appreciate it.:heartbeat


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love good news posts. Give Sierra some extra snugs tonight for holding her head high and smiling through the chemo.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Still sending thoughts and prayers for your sweet girl Sierra and you







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think the rainbow is a good sign. Sounds like she is a great girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

If Sierra is anything like my Meg which i am sure she is 'she will win and shine through Meg loved life and was not going to give up and nor me.

Maggie


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Great to hear that Sierra took her chemo well. I'm sure the radiation will go as well. Give her big hugs from us! Prayers for her complete healing continue

Jazzys Mom


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sierra had a good night, with no vomiting, so that was good. In the morning when she went potty, I made sure she didn't have diarrhea and she didn't. Now I heard that the side effects can still happen up to a week later, as the chemo is not only destroying the bad cells, but good cells too. So that is why it is important to boost her immune system to keep her strong. An amazing little feat she accomplished this morning-she has not jumped up on our bed for about a month or so and we have to help her up. Our bed is a little high since we have a pillow top and bottom. Well after I had fed them and let them back into the house, she jumped on our bed! I was so excited!!! I know, it's the little things sometimes that makes us the happiest. Again, I don't know if it is the effect of the chemo helping, or the supplements helping. I'll take either or both!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, its great that she is feeling so well.

I know exactly what you mean by the little things makng us happy. When Flirty was going through her chemo she was going to work with me every morning. Now, Flirt hadn'e eaten anything that was not forced down her in a while. She would eat a little canned tuna but that's all. One morning I put her in the van and went back in the house to get something. When I came out Flirt wouldn't look at me. She was sitting in the passengers seat and kept looking straight ahead. A few minutes later I found out why! I had some cookies sitting on the cup by the dash and when I reached for one they were all gone! Flirty knew she had stolen them so she wouldn't eve look at me! All I could do was cry and tell her how much I loved her!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job Sierra. The little things are what remind us they can do it. My Beau has alot of health problems and has been even having trouble walking and barely running. He has started feeling better and lost 7 pds and I threw his duck to him and he jumped up in the air and caught it. You would have thought he won doggy olympics the way I carried on. Made me cry with happiness.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sierra has been in great spirits! She is happy, seems full of energy and smiling. I think she likes all of the extra attention we've been giving her and the steak and broccoli too . It feels like one of her lymph nodes has gone down in size, but I'll know for sure on her next visit. She is scheduled this Wednesday for her first of ten radiation treatments. I sure wished we had pet insurance! Oh well, I guess we can still work and make money but I couldn't ever replace my sweet golden girl.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

For the Love of Goldens said:


> Sierra has been in great spirits! She is happy, seems full of energy and smiling. I think she likes all of the extra attention we've been giving her and the steak and broccoli too . It feels like one of her lymph nodes has gone down in size, but I'll know for sure on her next visit. She is scheduled this Wednesday for her first of ten radiation treatments. I sure wished we had pet insurance! Oh well, I guess we can still work and make money but I couldn't ever replace my sweet golden girl.


Beautiful Sierra keep smiling and fighting, i'm praying for you to win this battle. Denise


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sierra we are all pulling for you. I love the picture of her on the picnic table. She sounds like she is tough and sweet. Way to go girl and we will continue to light the candles and say prayers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm glad Sierra is doing so well with her treatments. Jay Stone was the oncologist who treated my dog Patches (a terrier X) for cancer 20 years ago. She tolerated the treatment well, but unfortunately she died just a few months later. But I'm sure there have been major advances in treating canine cancer in the intervening years.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm glad Sierra is doing so well with her treatments. Jay Stone was the oncologist who treated my dog Patches (a terrier X) for cancer 20 years ago. She tolerated the treatment well, but unfortunately she died just a few months later. But I'm sure there have been major advances in treating canine cancer in the intervening years.


I sent you a PM. Jay Stone is Sierra's oncologist (in Santa Cruz).


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep up the fight Sierra! So glad you are feeling well. Prayers for your radiation treatment tomorrow. You are such a beautiful Golden girl!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

So sorry that Sierra is having to go through this. We have had the pleasure of meeting you Sierra  you are such a sweet girl. I hope your treatment goes well. Be strong you beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad Sierra is still feeling well. We have our fingers crossed for her radiation to go well. Keep putting up that strong fight Sierra! Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Semding warm thoughts and prayers for Sierra's recovery. I used Classic Transfer Factor with my AIHA springer. The classic is used to modulate the immune system (since his is an autoimmune problem), but many of the others are used to boost the immune system. He's been on it for over a year. I'm lighting a candle for sweet Sierra...she's a beauty !


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Your messages mean so much and it's nice to know we have support from all over! Sierra's radiation today went well as they put her lightly under to do the treatment. She has blue pen markings under her chin but you can't tell from above. Again she was happy especially when it was time to go home so that she could go eat! She does love her food. They said how sweet she was (and of course, I agree  ) and the doctor does think her tumor has shrunk. He did not measure it today since the purpose was for radiation only. When she goes back on Friday for her second of ten radiation appointment, they will do a white blood cell count to see how the chemo is doing. She was running around today with Simon earlier but now is asleep on our bed


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, its so good to hear a good report like this one! Been praying for her! Let us know when you get the white cell count back. Praying that Sierra recovers completely. I love hearing that she is loving her food! My Flirt stopped eating and it was sooo frustrating!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news about her treatment today and we will keep fingers and paws crossed here for more good news on Friday. Sounds like she has a great team working to make her all well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good News about the treatment - hope it continues, Keep Fighting Sierra and hugs and kisses are on their way to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing so well she sounds like a true fighter just like my Meg loves life and wants to enjoy it.

Maggie


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sierra went for her 2nd radiation treatment today. Our little fighter did well and came running out ready to go home! The doctor said that her white cell blood count is down a tad, but it's expected from the chemo. We have to watch her to make sure she doesn't get an infection. She is one strong, brave 10 year old. I am so proud of her!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sierra, you pretty girl! You are such a little trooper! Prayers continue for you baby!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Sierra, you are one tough gorgeous girl.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sierra is beautiful!! Those sweet expressive eyes. 

My Meggie was just diagnosed this week with lymphoma, so I am feeling your pain and fear. We go for surgery on Monday.

Jingles for Sierra to continue to do well. I hope both our sweet girls beat this ugly thing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Sierra. I'm really prouod of you too. We're continuing to pray for you and a complete recovery !!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Sierra is beautiful!! Those sweet expressive eyes.
> 
> My Meggie was just diagnosed this week with lymphoma, so I am feeling your pain and fear. We go for surgery on Monday.
> 
> Jingles for Sierra to continue to do well. I hope both our sweet girls beat this ugly thing.


Oh Meggie's Mom! I am so sorry to hear your girl has Lymphoma! I went through Lymphoma with my Flirty so can soooo relate to your feelings. What kind of surgery are they doing? I will keep you and Meggie in my prayers.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you *Jazzy's Mom*. So nice to hear from people who understand. Meg's vet is going to remove a lymph node under her jaw -- it's the only one reactive right now and we are hoping the cancer is all contined there and she can get it all out. I don't want to hijack Sierra's thread, I put a thread on Meggie under*Golden Retriever Health, Anatomy, Physiology & Breed Standard* . Your understanding is so appreciated! Please visit and tell me about your experience with Flirty. We are novice's to all this and I want to read and learn as much as I can. 

Jingles again for Sierra! I want to hear about a remission *very* soon!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you Meggie's mom. I have sent you my learning information that I have so far to date. Sierra had her third radiation treatment today. She is still my happy little girl and very much wanting to eat her food after treatment when we get home and later on when I give them a little snack. She has an appointment this Wednesday with a holistic vet after her radiation appointment. I would like further advise on boosting her immune system and diet. I have read that this is very important. It makes me wonder, should my other golden Simon have his diet changed too and should I do what I can to prevent his immune system from ever going aray? Our precious Jackson (who was Sierra's littermate/brother) had passed from complications of myasthenia gravis-yet another malfuntion of the immune system. Anyways, my goal is to help Sierra's immune system!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so glad to hear how well she is doing. We will be rooting for her full recovery.

I don't know about overall immune system supplements, but I do know that in cats we use Lysine powder which apparently stops a virus from replicating, specifically respiratory viruses. Might that be any use to her right now with the chemo perhaps depressing her system?


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Carraig said:


> I am so glad to hear how well she is doing. We will be rooting for her full recovery.
> 
> I don't know about overall immune system supplements, but I do know that in cats we use Lysine powder which apparently stops a virus from replicating, specifically respiratory viruses. Might that be any use to her right now with the chemo perhaps depressing her system?


I just did a search on Lysine powder, but it seems like it is only for cats. I will ask the holistic vet when I see her. I do know that we have to ask the doctor first before adding any antioxidents when the dog is going through chemo for some reason.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Malignant Melanoma and not Lymphoma*

Sierra is still having her radiation (3 times a week) and appears to be doing well. I get so scared that all of a sudden she will get worse. But she is doing good, my precious girl! After radiation, we had an appointment with a holistic vet. The vet asked me a lot of questions of Sierra's previous health and life before all of this. Afterwards, the vet felt Sierra's body all over. She said that she was quite impressed for a 10 year old, that her body seemed pretty good. She did seem to think that there is a little discomfort in her hips. Then she said that she wanted to do accupuncture on her. She targeted her hip area mainly, but she also did an area below that she felt was some blood stagnation and also her immune area underneath. Sierra did not seem bothered by the needles. I know that Sierra was starting to get anxious after a while since she hadn't eaten all morning and probably was ready to go back home. During this time, the holistic vet was going over the supplements that I brought in and figuring and calculating what amounts and other supplements we should be giving Sierra. She did say to keep her on high protiens, vegetables and the supplements she recommended. She had it all written down with the amounts too. I will go over this with the oncologist to make sure this is all ok. She also said that I may want another opinion on the melanoma vaccine if it were her dog. My oncologist did not think it would be helpful. I think I might have to research this some more. It can be quite confusing when you get different opinions, as we all want to do what is best for our pets and not ever look back thinking "what if".


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

After Sierra's radiation appt on Friday, her doctor came out to say that her white blood cell count is low. It is low enough that he wants to put her on antibiotics to prevent secondary infection. Now I'm even more scared!!! On the ride home, she seemed so quiet and not too full of energy. This really had me nervous. We got home and she ate like normal, so that was good. I guess the chemo is doing what it is supposed to (kill the bad cells and good cells), so this is scary. The doctor said that her lymph nodes are shrinking and that there is some excess fluid. Later I asked the tech what happens to the fluid and he asked the doctor who said that the body eventually absorbs it. Today Sierra seemed ok, although not as much energy as normal, so I was concerned. She did eat and seemed ok, but I guess I'm just feeling sad that she doesn't seem to be full of energy and bouncing around.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm sure a little loss of energy is normal with chemo and radiation, if they are anything like humans. My friend went through chemo and radiation for breast cancer a year ago and she didn't have much energy either. Big hugs to Sierra from us here in cold Chicago. Prayers continue daily for complete healing for your girl

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Sierra. I hope those white cells get a boost real soon. Give her hugs and kisses from me and Meggie.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry Sierra isn't feeling well, probably a side affect from the chemo. Sierra is in our thoughts and prayers. Hopefully those white blood cells will jump up. Keep up those positive thoughts!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Sending you positive healing thoughts. We lost our 5 year old male golden to Lymphoscarcoma October 28, 2004. When he was diagnosed he had an enlarged node in his neck. Like your Sierra, he was a happy boy.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers for Sierra and hugs for you... thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Fingers crossed for Sierra. Take Care


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Malignant Melanoma and not Lymphoma*

Thanks for the positive thoughts! Sierra seemed not as full of energy yesterday, but was outside with Simon and doing ok. I had went to the grocery store and picked up a couple of beef soup bones and gave them each one. The were happy with their bones! When I went to feed Sierra later, she seemed just to pick through her food and not chowing down like normal. I was a little bummed. I did check her temperature and it did come back normal. Through the night, I would pet and talk to her. In the morning, we went off the her next radiation treatment. I had told the vet tech before they took her about my concerns. They said that they would check her out and make sure things we ok. When we came back to pick her up an hour and half later, she did come out with her little smile and looking a little brighter. They gave me two "medicines" to help soothe her. What I did not know is that radiation is like a sunburn or like when you take a bite of hot pizza and burn the roof of your mouth, this is what it feels like to her. So they gave us some pure aloe vera spray for under her jaw area that is a little inflamed to soothe it and then a mixture of maalox and water to squirt in her mouth to also help soothe her mouth and take out some of the acidity. They told me to do the treatments about 4 times a day. They also said not to put her medicine in her food and see if she eats the food without the meds. She did eat when we got home, yippee! I had to sneak some of her meds in peanut butter instead. They also advised for me to also use some canned dog food with her meal since it is soft and has some nutrients that the steak and broccoli I've been giving her may be lacking. When I got home from work, I did a few treatments of the aloe vera and maalox and she seems to be ok. What an emotional toll this has been! I guess I get too worried about my precious girl. I just don't want her to be sick or uncomfortable


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess with something like that you have to take one day at a time with Sierra - she will have her ups and downs. Sierra and you are in my thoughts and sending you my very best wishes.XXXXXXXX


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont worry about worrying to much. I would do the same. She sounds like she is doing good and the cancer clinic is doing a great job with taking care of her. I am glad that she has perked back up. Give her a big hug.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So glad Sierra is feeling and eating better. She is such a gorgeous girl. Kiss and hug and worry over her all you want to. I bet she loves it.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Malignant Melanoma and not Lymphoma*

Sierra went to her radiation appt today. When I went to pick her up, they said they wanted to put me in a room for the doctor to talk to me. So Simon and I go wait in a room. Then another tech comes and brings Sierra saying that she wasn't treated today due to a fever. Now I am very worried. Sierra looks fine and is acting fine while we wait for the Dr. The Dr. came in and said that she had a fever of 105.9 (Normal is 100.9) I was shocked and told him so that I had been watching her and that she didn't show any signs of this. He told me to look for lethary (which she didn't), not eating (she has been eating) and body feeling hot (which seemed ok to me). Even he admited by looking at her, that she wasn't showing any signs either. He did tell me that her white cell and some other counts, were higher than last Friday. They are still on the low side, but they are increasing which is good. He also said her lip area looked good and that her tumor had shrunk in size. So with all of these signs, he said that we would switch to another antibiotic, keep her next radiation appt for Friday, and for me to monitor her temperature. I took Sierra home and prepared her food. She ate all of it! So I was curious and took her temperature. The temp came out normal. I did this twice and then called the vet. I asked a couple of questions and if there had possibly been a mistake. She said that she would look into it and call me back. Later when she called back, she did check the temp and said it was right. She told the Dr. and he said to keep doing what he said, keep her on the new antibiotic and we'll go in on Friday if everything is still ok. They had no idea why she had a fever, unless it was from stress. Later when I came home for work, I fed her (which she ate) and took her temp which was 101.4, so not bad. I am SO glad, she does not have a 105 fever.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sierra went to her radiation appt today. She did not have a fever, so she was treated. After we came to pick her up, the doctor came out to tell us her numbers are doing well, that her white cell count is up (although still a little low) and another count that is more important than her white cell count, is normal. He said that we will treat her with another round of chemo probably next Wednesday if she is still doing ok. He also said that we would knock the chemo dosage down about 10% because of her cell count going so low. He did comment again that her lymph nodes are also down which is good too. Sierra seems to be in high spirits again which of course, makes me very happy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Sierra. She sounds like she is beating this terrible disease. Great news and keep up the good work. Give her lots of kisses from us.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

sooo glad that Sierra is doing well. Indy sends kisses from her cone head.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good girl Sierra -- keep up your spirits and fight the good fight.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keep fighting Sierra, hugs to you all.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad Sierra is doing well, keep up the good fight Sierra!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so impressed by you and Sierra!.Keep up the good work and thanks for keeping us,posted!.Laurie!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Malignant Melanoma and not Lymphoma*

Again, thanks for your get well wishes! Sierra is acting like her old self, and she was running today! We took her to her radiation appt, and we're 30 minutes early. So we went on a walk and to the park around the corner. My husband started to run and so did Sierra! She loves her walks. At the park, she was running around as well. It's so good to see her act like her old self, so we figured she must be feeling well. After we picked her up from her radiation appt, the doctor said her lymph nodes had decreased again and that it looks like on Wed, we will do the second round of chemo as long as all of her numbers are good. Friday will be her last radiation appointment too, which I'm so glad. It's been a little hard on her skin and I'm thinking I'm going to have to put the cone on her tomorrow as I go to work so that she isn't rubbing and scratching and getting her skin inflamed. I guess it's better for her in the long run even though I don't want to put the cone on her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news about her lymph nodes going down again. She sounds like she is going to beat this terrible cancer. Love that she was running and playing with Dad. She is such a beautiful girl and you might want to check at petco or petsmart for the inflatable pillow in place of the cone. http://www.petco.com/product/100555/ProCollar.aspx


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad she is getting better, she is a beautiful girl







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am just so pleased for you and Sierra she sounds like my old Meg life is to much fun to let go.

Maggie


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been reading up on your girl and I'm so sorry you have been going through this. Your girl Sierra is gorgeous. I'm glad to hear that her lymph nodes decreased again. Good thoughts are coming to you from MA.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Great news about her lymph nodes going down again. She sounds like she is going to beat this terrible cancer. Love that she was running and playing with Dad. She is such a beautiful girl and you might want to check at petco or petsmart for the inflatable pillow in place of the cone. http://www.petco.com/product/100555/ProCollar.aspx


Thank you very much Carol. I might go to Petco today to see what this is like. I know she doesn't mind the plastic one and it is light. My only concern about this new one, is that it may not be as light. Does anyone know?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Great news for you and Sierra! I'm so glad. I hope she continues to feel like her old self and this is an episode you can put behind you. 

There are so many of us rooting for you Sierra!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good girl Sierra - you keep fighting girl, Sending more good wishes and hugs for your special girl.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Your Sierra is beautiful. I'm so glad things are looking brighter for her and your family.

Sending prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

My happy, silly Sierra had her second chemo treatment and second to last radiation appt yesterday. Sierra came out looking good and they said the lymph nodes went down some more. She has her last radiation appt this Friday and then I don't have to take her back for two more weeks to be seen. It has been a little exhausting going 3 days a week and luckily I have a very understanding boss at work. My husband said that when he got home, Sierra was so happy and full of energy even with her little cone head on  I think it must be that I've boosted up her fish oil to about 6 capsules now and I did read somewhere these can be mood enhancers. I'm just glad she is feeling well.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Its so good to hear that Sierra is feeling so well! I think about her and Meggie daily and pray daily for Sierra and Meggie to overcome this awful disease! Give her kisses from us here in Chicago

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad to hear the news is still going in the right direction - lucky you an understanding boss - give him/her a pat on the back from me, and again a big hug for Sierra


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

You are lucky to have such a great boss. I love mine, but he's not an "animal" person. 

I hope Sierra is feeling good today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

How is Sierra Now?????


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for asking. So far, good  She had her last radiation on Friday, phew! Her chin looks a little yecky, but that's okay since her lymph node by her throat has gone way down. I can't even feel it now! She had round two of chemo on Wednesday, and I have to take her to my vet this Wednesday to check her white blood cell count. Hopefully her count won't go down as much as last time...too scary! But she pulled through. They did reduce the chemo amount this time 10%. I'm sure hoping she is going to go into remission the sooner the better!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update - you tell your girl to keep on fighting and give her a hug from me.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

big hugs Sierra, be strong.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Sierra is doing well with her treatments. Wishing you a speedy road to remission.


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Our Darra was put to sleep just over three weeks ago. He was 13. He had been acting strangely over Christmas and had been restless and pacing. We kind off put it down to the season and him pinching the chocolate tree decorations. One Saturday he went missing from the house which was really strange as he never went further than the front gate, even when opened. I reported him to the police who were fab. at midnight we received a phone call from a person in the neighbourhood that had found our boy up to his neck in deep mud. We had been so relieved at that time to find him and couldn't fathom the thought of what might have happened if that young woman hadn't decided to take a late stroll. It had been so out of characyter. He was given a warm bath and loads of hugs. Anyway we took him to the vet who very quickly diagnosed him with a malignant brain tumour. i was so shocked. he was so gentle and happy and didn't appear ill. I walked him home in a complete daze to talk over what really was our final decision. 
It's not easy and I have to admit I questioned the vet so much - all he said very simply was that i had to think about the dignity of our companion and be selfless in our love for our pet. In many ways it was the hardest decision but in many ways so much the right one. We could choose to hold on for as long as we could with the realisation that we might unknowingly cause him pain. We chose to say goodbye. we were all there. he was wagging his tale and content. That is our memory of him. His memory would have been of his family.
I realise that you are going through tough decisions yourself and my thoughts are with you. It is harder for those who are left behind. 
Take care.
Lesley


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So glad Sierra is felling well. You and Sierra are in my thoughts and prayers, keep going strong Sierra!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Well Sierra got an infection under her chin area. That area is so raw and "burnt" like from all of the radiation treatments. She is a scratcher, licker and rubber, which I have been trying to watch and tell her not too. I took her to the vet on Monday morning and she was put on antibiotics and a steriod cream. Poor thing, I've had the cone on her since then. I know she is so mopey right now, but I can't let her scratch her self to death. We are going back to the vet this morning for her blood work to check on her white cell count. I'd so love to have all of this behind me and my little girl healthy, happy and enjoying her normal life.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your diagnosis. We lost our boy Dakota (age 6) back in October to lymphoma. It was inoperable and we had him on chemo for 6 months. 

There are 2 types of lymphoma - t-cell (aggressive) and b-cell. When the biopsy comes back, ask the doctor which one it is. We had t-cell and early on the oncologist said with treatment the avg. life span is 6 months. We had 6 months. With b-cell, the avg lifespan is 22 months. He has some patients that are 4 yrs after being diagnosed. 

Treatment included chemo (which he never got sick or lost hair like people), and prednisone. We also had to give him massive doses of fish oil (which you can start doing NOW). I was giving 8 pills a day. This helps because a dog with cancer has a weakened immune system. Also he was taking pills called Cell Advance. I think that was to help the cells to split, where with cancer the cells typically don't split; therefore, causing the lumps/masses. 

Please let us know what the doctor says and by all means contact me privately if you have any more questions. Having just gone thru this, it is still very fresh on my mind. So is the loss of my beautiful boy Dakota, but I DID get to have him 6 months from the day of diagnosis. 

I will say a prayer for you and your beautiful golden.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

More hugs coming for your girlXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww, please give Sierra a big hug from us here in chicago. Sorry this has happened but I'm sure before long she'll be back to her normal self. Prayers continue daily for her

Jazzys mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are continuing to pray for Sierra and improvements in her bloodwork. I saw that Petco has the inflatable collars on sale right now.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Poor Sierra -- being a "cone head" is no fun. I hope you get this infection cleared up quickly. Kisses and hugs from me and Meggie.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Melanoma not lymphoma*

Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers. It looks like Sierra's infection is done. BUT, her little chin is still so raw (but not bright red like it was) and vulnerable, so I'm sure the cone will be on for a few more days if not the weekend. I did take it off when I came home from work and we walked and she seemed happier to have it off. She sure does like to scratch after she eats, so that was a little challenge. Now she is sleeping at my feet with her cone off, but for the night, I'm going to have to put it on for her sake. I HATE doing that to her, but I know in the long run it will be better for her. We went to our vet this morning so that he could draw blood for her white cell count. She will go back to the oncologist the following Friday for a check up. I'm sure hoping for some good news!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It must be so difficult - you can't explain to a dog why they need to wear the dreaded cone and it's for their own good. I am sure that Sierra knows that you are doing it cos you love her so much and don't want to see her hurt any more than necessary. Don't know if it will help but when Kelly had a sore spot i used to put aloe vera gel on it - it soothes as well as helps to heal. More hugs coming for your girlXXXXXX


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

How is Sierra doing now?????????????


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sierra is doing ok for the most part. Her chin area infection and redness has gone away. She doesn't have very much hair there and the one side of her face looks a little beat up-but I still love her no matter how she looks. I might have to leave the cone on tomorrow when I go to work as she does have a little scab that I don't want her to scratch. 

She hasn't been wanting her food like normal, which I think is the effect of the chemo. I've given her bites of food (steak, cheese, broccoli, canned dog food) and she'll sometimes just sniff it and then turn her nose. I tried a little bit of bread and she ate some. I did give her some tabs in liverwurst which she ate. The liverwurst just gives her terrible gas. Her energy seems fine and I took her on a little walk around our property and our neighbors. It least the sun is shinning and the weather is nice so that she can enjoy the nice weather. She goes back to the oncologist this Friday for a check up.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Sienna Good Luck for her check up on Friday


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Praying for you and Sierra. Good Luck at check up.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thinking of Sierra, Keep up the good fight girl! Well wishes for a good checkup on Friday.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

How was Sierra's check up? Hoping for good news.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I've posted a new thread under the Health section titled Melanoma.


----------

